# Dyeing and Spinning: My Victorian Rose



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I always have a fresh flower in a vase on the windowsill in front of my kitchen sink. Most recently, a rose I had picked from my garden began to fade, and I loved the colors. It inspired me to make this yarn. 

One ply was dyed using "Breaking Wilton's Purple" while the other ply was dyed with "Wilton's Ivory". Total of 474 yards.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely, lovely, lovely!!!!!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I love Wiltons dyes! That turned out so well. What fibre did you use?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

desireeross said:


> I love Wiltons dyes! That turned out so well. What fibre did you use?


Thank you. The fiber is from my Romney sheep. Sometimes I blend in angora from my rabbits or cashmere or mohair which really changes the softness, but I didn't do it on this skein.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Thank you. The fiber is from my Romney sheep. Sometimes I blend in angora from my rabbits or cashmere or mohair which really changes the softness, but I didn't do it on this skein.


Any plans for this ?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

desireeross said:


> Any plans for this ?


I'm considering spinning up some 2 ply of the ivory to compliment it in a shawl. Do you agree, or would you compliment with another color?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I would do a test. Wrap some of the yarn around your finger. Say 10-12 wraps, then do a few of ivory and see how they look together. I tend to go bold and dark highlighting the hand spun. It seems to frame it and make it stand out. If the hand spun is dark, go light and vice versa. It all depends on how you want the contrast to blend in


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

You could also take two contrasting colours. Many shawls today have that. Use a dark and a light . Take some of the colours in the skein and use their darkest shade. Maybe a deep purple and ivory?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

desireeross said:


> You could also take two contrasting colours. Many shawls today have that. Use a dark and a light . Take some of the colours in the skein and use their darkest shade. Maybe a deep purple and ivory?


Thanks! I've got a bunch of colors upstairs. I'm going to put colors against it as you suggest.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Love the end result. Beautiful yarn


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful dyeing! How in the world did you know when you did breaking Whiltons purple would turn out like it did? How many ounces of roving would you say gave you the yardage you got?

Again....just gorgeous dyeing.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

desireeross said:


> I would do a test. Wrap some of the yarn around your finger. Say 10-12 wraps, then do a few of ivory and see how they look together. I tend to go bold and dark highlighting the hand spun. It seems to frame it and make it stand out. If the hand spun is dark, go light and vice versa. It all depends on how you want the contrast to blend in


I agree with you that had I chose a plain ivory for the offset it would have been a bit boring! And I think I've found the perfect contrast. I had some 100% merino already dyed with bold blue, purple and brown. For a little bit of fun there is some pink and light green. I am spinning it now, trying my best to do it fractal. I think I am really going to like the boldness next to this skein. Thanks for sharing your opinion!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> Beautiful dyeing! How in the world did you know when you did breaking Whiltons purple would turn out like it did? How many ounces of roving would you say gave you the yardage you got?
> 
> Again....just gorgeous dyeing.


I confess that I was bad in this one and did not put it on the scale, I was just going to wing it and see what results I got. But I can tell you that I used a small aluminum roasting pan, made my braid, laid it around the perimeter and then in the middle, so my loose braid was probably 3 ft to 3 1/2 ft. While that was cooling off, I just threw some wool in a pot with some Wilton's ivory color and dyed the contrast yarn. I spun a sample of the purple and decided I wanted the colors blended so I carded it a few times. I spun this at 17 WPI so it is definitely fingering, to a light fingering weight, so I got good yardage from the fiber. I watched the ChemKnits Video as I was doing it, but it really is easy. Show us your results if you do decide to give it a try, and it doesn't have to be precise at all!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful colors, love it!!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I'm considering spinning up some 2 ply of the ivory to compliment it in a shawl. Do you agree, or would you compliment with another color?


I like the idea of test wrapping different colors with it to see what compliments it. I do think the ivory or a very soft lavender would be pretty with your beautiful yarn.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

So lovely. I enjoy seeing all stages of the project.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice - love the soft colors.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Well done on the spinning-now for the shawl!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I confess that I was bad in this one and did not put it on the scale, I was just going to wing it and see what results I got. But I can tell you that I used a small aluminum roasting pan, made my braid, laid it around the perimeter and then in the middle, so my loose braid was probably 3 ft to 3 1/2 ft. While that was cooling off, I just threw some wool in a pot with some Wilton's ivory color and dyed the contrast yarn. I spun a sample of the purple and decided I wanted the colors blended so I carded it a few times. I spun this at 17 WPI so it is definitely fingering, to a light fingering weight, so I got good yardage from the fiber. I watched the ChemKnits Video as I was doing it, but it really is easy. Show us your results if you do decide to give it a try, and it doesn't have to be precise at all!


Thank you for your explanation. It really helps. I will show my results.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like lace sooo very pretty. Maybe you should wing it more often. lol very pretty.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> Thank you for your explanation. It really helps. I will show my results.


Cdambro. I'm glad it helps, that is why I posted this topic. If you haven't tried breaking Wilton's then I want you to know it is easy and fun! This is for the purple, you can also break Wilton's Black food coloring if you want more excitement, there's a video on that as well.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Pretty!


----------

